
Show HN: Explore Quake/Half-Life maps in your browser - sbuggay
https://github.com/sbuggay/bspview
======
switz
This is really cool. It's such a fun project to pursue. I actually spent a few
years building a native application for analyzing CS:GO demos, with a fully
custom rendered 3D world for Source maps, along with demo parsing, player
animations, and the ability to rewind and fast-forward instantly. You can take
a peek at it here: [https://rewind.site](https://rewind.site)

I saw in your README that you're looking to add source support, might I
recommend building off of zik's code? He already is quite far along in
rendering Source maps in webgl:
[https://github.com/Metapyziks/SourceUtils](https://github.com/Metapyziks/SourceUtils)

Best of luck, feel free to reach out if you ever want to connect.

~~~
Jasper_
I've wanted to integrate Source maps into
[https://noclip.website/](https://noclip.website/) for a while, it's been a
pretty major request for the site. If you wouldn't mind, I'd love to ask some
questions about rendering them. Do you have any contact information?

~~~
switz
Sure, my email is in my profile.

------
terracatta
See also [https://noclip.website/](https://noclip.website/)

~~~
sbuggay
Wow this is awesome, thanks for sharing. I worry about supplying the .WADs for
textures. Quake and Half-Life are both open source now but I'm not sure if
their resources files are.

~~~
Jasper_
I'm not a lawyer, but this is my philosophy on why I continue to run
[https://noclip.website](https://noclip.website) like I do.

[https://twitter.com/JasperRLZ/status/1100819780691357696](https://twitter.com/JasperRLZ/status/1100819780691357696)

~~~
wensley
How do you get started deciphering the object data from an unknown format
stored as binary? I've tried to extract data from ps1 games but have no idea
where to begin.

------
saberworks
Nice! A visitor to my super-old Dark Forces II: Jedi Knight site
([https://www.massassi.net/](https://www.massassi.net/)) wrote and contributed
something similar for Jedi Knight maps. (The site uses frames and thus I can't
easily link to a page where you get the whole menu; if you start at the root
just click "Levels" and pick a category.)

Example:
[https://www.massassi.net/levels/files/323.shtml](https://www.massassi.net/levels/files/323.shtml)
Github:
[https://github.com/stephanreiter/jkview](https://github.com/stephanreiter/jkview)

The textures are present but blurred to avoid the copyrighted textures issue.

~~~
w0m
holy cow this brings me back to highschool. thanks for the hours I wasted here
waaaay back.

------
debaserab2
Very cool. I just loaded up some Half Life maps that I made when I was 15 and
it ended up being a little trip down memory lane. Thanks for that!

~~~
sbuggay
That's awesome :) I'm glad the drag and drop feature worked for you.

------
tpetrina
Long time ago I was a fan of KZ mod in CS 1.6 and I made this:
[http://kzplayer.azurewebsites.net](http://kzplayer.azurewebsites.net). It's
open source, but there is no "pipeline" to generate stuff on the fly.

You have demo player and you can explore some maps freely

~~~
imquaker
Hi m0ver, I made a similar thing back in the day
[https://github.com/skyrim/hlviewer.js](https://github.com/skyrim/hlviewer.js)

It uses original file formats (dem, bsp, wad, ...), so you don't have to
generate anything. You can view all current KZ world records with it here
[http://hlviewer.stefan100.com/](http://hlviewer.stefan100.com/)

------
yakshaving_jgt
Amazing! I spent _ages_ building a Counter Strike map with the Valve Hammer
Editor back in 2004. I was super proud of it, but I never got to play it! My
other, sillier creations ended up being played quite often at my then local
Internet gaming café.

Now I'll get to explore it once again :)

------
tW4r
Super cool! By any chance were you on the old facepunch forums? I remember
something similar on one of the devlog threads

~~~
sbuggay
Nope that wasn't me. I do recall a similar project but I'm not able to find it
anymore, if you find it please let me know. Thanks!

~~~
Jasper_
You might be thinking of
[https://github.com/rein4ce/hlbsp](https://github.com/rein4ce/hlbsp)

------
airstrike
Really cool! Add CS:GO to the list and you'll get hugged to death in no time!

~~~
0x77617472
[https://github.com/Metapyziks/SourceUtils](https://github.com/Metapyziks/SourceUtils)

------
java-man
is there an option for inverting the mouse movement?

~~~
sbuggay
I've added it, you can press "\" to toggle mouse Y inversion.

~~~
java-man
thanks!

------
jaworrom
Brings back so many memories!

